# 2014 Fox 40 Manual



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a shop manual for the new 40? Would like to do some general maintenance, check the oil levels, etc but would like to see how it comes apart before just digging into it. I'm sure I could figure it out but I'd be pretty pissed if I screwed something up days before leaving for whistler... 

On another note, I tried searching for "fox 40" multiple times/ways in the advance search and it came up with zero results in the DH/FR section. I know that isn't correct. Am I missing something?? Anyone else have issues when trying to search? Thanks.

PV


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

40 FLOAT 26 FIT RC2 Bike Fork | FOX on the right side of the page there is the manual you can download.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I had seen most of that. I guess I was looking for more of the PDF style manual that was/is easy to find that goes into great detail on how to service the fork. No such thing anymore?

PV


----------



## fauxfreeride (May 15, 2012)

This is the tech page for air volume:

FORK- 2014 40 FLOAT- Changing the Air Spring Compression Ratio | Bike Help Center | FOX

The tear down on the rest of the fork is similar to the 180 float.
CAREFUL to release the upper crown inch PRIOR to taking of caps...IMPORTANT.
Call fox for oil volumes.
I love mine.

Best


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks. For right now I mainly just want to check/change the oil in the stanchions before I head to Whistler.

Cory


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

OK, this may be dumb question, how do I pull off the compression side top cap? The previous 40s has the same 32mm top cap you could unscrew. The new one only has it on the air chamber side. What am I missing...?? Thanks

PV


----------

